# Argentine horned frog breeding



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

Is argentine horned frog breeding easy??? I mean for the eggs to hatch like temps and will they turn to newts and have to be in a aquarium then turn into a frog Info needed please

thanks chris


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*frogs*

they dont turn into newts they turn into tadpoles


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

O ye :lol2: Sorry bit tired and do they live fully under water with a ledge??? and are they hard to breed

thanks chris


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

You will need a pair of adults, and they'll need putting through a 'winter-spring' cycle. This involves a period of cooler temperatures with lower humidity, followed by warming up period - a rain chamber can be used to persuade them to mate.
The spawn can be cared for until hatching in the tank used for the rain chamber. Once the tadpoles hatch (anywhere between 300-1000) they will need to be kept seperatley as they are cannibalistic.
They will need daily feeding and daily water changes...


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

so i'll need 2 tanks for mating ( rain chamber and is this really moist??? and the normal one) and about 300 tanks for the babies????


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Plastic cups work well, just have two sets - one clean and ready to put the babies into, then you can clean the other set once they're moved!
They'll need dechlorinated water - or ideally if you clean and refill the empty cups, leave for 24 hours then transfer the tads over and start cleaning again!

You'll need a normal living tank for mum, one for dad and the rain chamber tank - a 2' fish tank works well for that bit.
A rain chaber tank is usually just water with a fish tank filter or something to make movement and splashes to simulate rain (a spray bar attachment is fab). Obviously with these frogs not being string swimmers, shallow water and sitting places are a must!


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

ok so will all the tadpoles be in the same tank?? and would they be fully under water and the rain chamber be a aquarium with 2 inches of water with nothing else and then just a sprinkler thing and she can ley the eggs and they can just hatch in there and turn to frogs then have to be separated into plastic cups???

thanks chris


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

No, once the spawn hatches every tadpole has to live on its own, for it's whole life (unless it gets lucky and someone breeds it in the future!)


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

Oki Doki :lol2: so ill need like 300 plastic cups a big cuboard, and what age do they turn to frogs and can i sell them as tadpoles???

thanks chris


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Dunno how long, I guess it depends on temps...
As for selling tadpoles, I've seen dart frog tadpoles being sold - I'd buy a horned tadpole or two if I saw them for sale!


----------

